# El Ray Network need to be shut down



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Every one go to El Ray facebook at El Rey Network
Bomb them with hate message like I did

Dear El Ray get this stupid flying banner off on my Dish Network about Verizon today or else I call Dish and have remove your channel I'm not going to put with dirty tactics.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, I'm sure Dish will violate their Univision contract and pull El Rey because of your complaint... (BTW, if you're going to complain about a channel to a provider, you should get the name right, otherwise they'll just think you're part of a bogus social media campaign created by people who don't even watch the channel on a regular basis)

FYI, this isn't an El Rey Network only thing, nor was it El Rey's idea to put it on the channel, it came from their parent company. EVERY group does these "dirty tactics" anytime there's a dispute with a provider. Fox, Viacom, Turner, CBS, NBCU, Disney and others have done it too.

(i.e. Univision is doing it now because of their Verizon dispute, Viacom did it during their potential Charter dispute a few weeks ago, the ABC O&O's in NYC and Philly were also running tickers about their potential Optimum dispute, Turner did it during their dispute with Dish, NBCU did it during their potential Time Warner dispute, Fox News did it during their potential Comcast dispute, etc)


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

That not the point KyL416
I don't watch Univision in fact I remove it my channel custom channel list but I do like El Ray channel
I voted against all those butt wipe to.
The way I see it if they keep this way which only cause people to become more of cordcutter as we get sick tired of this BS.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Like it or not Univision owns El Rey, and Univision is in a dispute with Verizon. Univision is doing it so people who watch their channels won't switch to Verizon, and that includes their English language channels Fusion and El Rey.

And if you think channels should be "shut down" for these kind of things, there will be no channels left at all. Like I said Viacom was doing it a few weeks ago with their dispute about Charter, ABC and ESPN were doing it with their dispute with Optimum earlier this month, Fox News did it with their Comcast dispute, Turner did it with their Dish dispute, NBCU did it with Time Warner and Dish, AMC Networks did it with their Dish and DirecTV disputes, among others. If you shut down every channel that ever ran a dispute ticker the only thing left would be shopping channels and religious channels that usually pay to be carried.

"Cutting the cord" won't escape these tactics, Sinclair, Tribune, CBS, Fox, NBC, Disney, Nexstar, Tegna and others do the same things on their OTA channels anytime their parent company is in a dispute with an area provider and put tickers on during primetime programming. Even OTT providers have their own disputes involving content, except instead of tickers, you just suddenly lose an entire production companies library. (i.e. Fox's content leaving Netflix for Hulu or Viacom leaving Netflix for Amazon prime)


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Univision now charges 1.25 per month per sub. And according to Verizon, it's asking for an increase of 130%.

Ouch....


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

AKA the usual one sided creative percentage math that leaves a bunch of key details out. (Why am I not surprised)

That percentage "increase" is only valid if you start with the basic one channel price from the old contract, and then compare it to a newer price that also includes UniMas, Galavision, El Rey, Fusion, Univision Deportes, and a bunch of the Televisa channels that are only paid for by the people who subscribe to Spanish tiers like FOROtv, tlnovelas, Bandamax, Telehit, De Película, De Película Clásico and Ritmoson. (Not to mention the HD rights for the channels that FiOS still had SD only like Galavision, Fusion and El Rey, any channels moving to different tiers, VOD and streaming rights, and carriage of the national feeds of Univision and UniMas for areas that don't have a local affiliate, and ignoring how the previous Fusion carriage was part of their Disney contract and not with Univision so for that channel at least when it comes to the terms of their previous Univision contract, it's an increase from $0)

It also makes the result completely misleading since they are calculating it as if all of their subscribers get those channels, instead of doing the more complex math to factor which channels are spanish tier only and which channels are higher tier only.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> Like it or not Univision owns El Rey, and Univision is in a dispute with Verizon. Univision is doing it so people who watch their channels won't switch to Verizon, and that includes their English language channels Fusion and El Rey.
> 
> And if you think channels should be "shut down" for these kind of things, there will be no channels left at all. Like I said Viacom was doing it a few weeks ago with their dispute about Charter, ABC and ESPN were doing it with their dispute with Optimum earlier this month, Fox News did it with their Comcast dispute, Turner did it with their Dish dispute, NBCU did it with Time Warner and Dish, AMC Networks did it with their Dish and DirecTV disputes, among others. If you shut down every channel that ever ran a dispute ticker the only thing left would be shopping channels and religious channels that usually pay to be carried.
> 
> "Cutting the cord" won't escape these tactics, Sinclair, Tribune, CBS, Fox, NBC, Disney, Nexstar, Tegna and others do the same things on their OTA channels anytime their parent company is in a dispute with an area provider and put tickers on during primetime programming. Even OTT providers have their own disputes involving content, except instead of tickers, you just suddenly lose an entire production companies library. (i.e. Fox's content leaving Netflix for Hulu or Viacom leaving Netflix for Amazon prime)


I could care less about ABC or ESPN in fact I haven't watch anything on ESPN in over 20 years which is nothing but junk any way just wish SPEED channel was still around.
PS Cord cutter used a reg antenna and I never seen any carp banner running across the screen with Local TV Antenna and yes I know OTT providers are doing it to in fact I had the then remove from may dish bill save me 10$ HaHa take that local and I still get them on my Antenna LoL.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> AKA the usual one sided creative percentage math that leaves a bunch of key details out. (Why am I not surprised)


The channels usually have their own creative math. "We are only asking for a few more pennies per day." Never stating how many pennies (3 pennies per day is 90c per month), whether it is pennies per day per channel, if there are additional demands (including channels in more widely distributed packages), etc.

Both sides of disputes have been know to be creative.


----------



## GoLongAndChopChop881 (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't see why DISH dropped *El Rey*, Fusion, Univision Deportes, Univision TLNovelas, and Foro TV. They're still on a negotiation since June 30th and increased the rate of 75%, yet I don't watch Univision anymore because of these repetitive reruns of the cringeworthy telenovela from Televisa, La Rosa de Guadalupe. Eugenio Derbez, appeared on most DishLATINO commercial spots, will be so disappointed if these got blacked out. What happened at August 1st, DISH will give out a DishLATINO/Sling Latino price relief for $5.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Contract exported. No contract, no carriage. DISH simply cannot carry channels without a contract.

If Univision et al would allow carriage under the existing rates the channels might continue ... but for how long and under what terms? Old rates until a new contract is signed does not encourage DISH to agree to the higher rates Univision wants. Old rates with retroactive new rates is a problem if no new contract is signed (Univision doesn't get want they want). Unless the parties are close to agreement such extensions are more trouble than they are worth.

DISH and Univision are not close to an agreement. The contract expired. Alternate content and a discount has been provided to DISH customers. (Meanwhile DISH doesn't have to pay Univision - they do have to pay for the alternate content.)


----------

